# Drastically downsizing



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 26, 2015)

I guess its true that life is what happens when guys like me are away from home working.  Reality has come to my house and it involves downsizing for a cross country move to care for my mother.  Many of you are familiar with my bike stuff and are welcome to contact me directly if you have interest in a particular bike.  I have my Ranger posted and will be posting others soon.  I plan to make every effort to sell them intact.  I hate to let them go but family is always first.  Im not in a big hurry but do need to move them. Please watch the classifieds and don't be afraid to make an offer...I'm not easily offended.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear of it. Family comes first, as they say. My father-in-law (trauma-induced dementia diagnosis) has been under a legal guardianship with my wife as guardian for some time now, and you really have to be close by to deal with some of this stuff.  Perhaps the downsizing part of this could have a silver lining- getting down to just the few bikes you really want to keep around. I hope everything works out well for you and your mother.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey Dan,

I wanted to reach out and wish you well on (your) Life's next journey! as you said "Life Happens" and it surprises us when we least expect it...

Your Mom is in Good hands!

All The Best to your family...

Jerry


----------



## jd56 (Aug 2, 2015)

How far cross country?
Your mom is in good hands Dan.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks JD.  We are selling our home in Boise Idaho and moving to Bentonville in NW Arkansas.  It will be a couple of years before I will be able to turn attention back to the hobby.  For now I'm downsizing and gathering cash with plans to build a retirement home near Beaver Lake as the wife and I provide end of life care for my mom.  A waypoint in our life for sure.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Thanks JD.  We are selling our home in Boise Idaho and moving to Bentonville in NW Arkansas.  It will be a couple of years before I will be able to turn attention back to the hobby.  For now I'm downsizing and gathering cash with plans to build a retirement home near Beaver Lake as the wife and I provide end of life care for my mom.  A waypoint in our life for sure.




It sounds like you'll one day have a nice place on the water, which is something everyone could want. The bikes are here for you, not you for them. If we had to move again, I would downsize as well because of that. At least that is how I see it.


----------



## REC (Aug 2, 2015)

Dan,
I was lucky in that my parents lived about 65 miles from me. They are both gone now - Alzheimers - and the rest, or most of the rest of the family lives in the same city as did my parents. My sister handled most of their affairs as she was right there in town, and I went out when I could. It is very hard to deal with and with mine, there was a point where both of them no longer seemed to know who I was. Both worked hard all their life, and neither one got to enjoy the rewards due them in retirement. I hope the best for you, and will see you here when you have the time. The bikes will still be around when you've handled what you must.
REC


----------

